# Another reason why LA made a come back!



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Apparently this was in 2007 riding around Leadville? What's wrong with the picture?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not going to say it, but there is something wrong with this picture.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

he's wearing a sleeveless jersey and a camelback?
another guy has his arm around him?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

chris is skinnier than lance?


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Somehow I think this is photoshopped. Lance NEVER got that big, I guarantee it.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

.......


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

That jersey is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

This is old news. It was talked about right after he came back. Johann made comments about it.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Photoshopped*



goneskiian said:


> Somehow I think this is photoshopped. Lance NEVER got that big, I guarantee it.


Look at Lance's left knee vs. his right knee. Left leg looks like an elephant's leg in size.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

That photo is on Slowtwitch right now, too, with the thread title, "Dang, Lance was fat!" Makes me wonder if watching skinny cyclists too much has skewed our perspective a bit.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JohnStonebarger said:


> That photo is on Slowtwitch right now, too, with the thread title, "Dang, Lance was fat!" Makes me wonder if watching skinny cyclists too much has skewed our perspective a bit.


that torso is big. Just because the streets are full of lard balls does not mean chubby is the new skinny.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

den bakker said:


> that torso is big. Just because the streets are full of lard balls does not mean chubby is the new skinny.


True. But if the Lance in that photo was walking down the street he'd look skinny compared to the lard balls.

Watching the winter olympics I was thinking the same thing about the downhill skiers -- compared to cyclists they're huge. It just reminded me that when weight isn't a direct penalty athletes tend to be a lot bigger.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm honestly not seeing a lot of fat on Lance. He's not emaciated like in the Tour, but he doesn't look fat to me.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> Apparently this was in 2007 riding around Leadville? What's wrong with the picture?


An obvious photoshop job. Look at the sun on the faces....not even close.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Photoshopped or not... who cares? Is a former pro not allowed to be "normal" size and wear a laundry-day jersey? Sheesh. This place is almost as bad as the PG forum sometimes.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

StillRiding said:


> An obvious photoshop job. Look at the sun on the faces....not even close.


You mean because of the shadow of the visors? Its a real photo. It was published on other sites years ago.
Here's a link to the Cyclingnews article with the original photo. https://images.google.com/imgres?im...chael+in+leadville&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

oh, youre just sticking up for him because you ride a trek.

thats some fast acting kool-aid!



Andrea138 said:


> Photoshopped or not... who cares? Is a former pro not allowed to be "normal" size and wear a laundry-day jersey? Sheesh. This place is almost as bad as the PG forum sometimes.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Chop. So he's rolling on Livestrong helmet and mtb but no Livestrong jersey? Nope.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

chuckice said:


> Chop. So he's rolling on Livestrong helmet and mtb but no Livestrong jersey? Nope.


Photo credit by Chris Carmichael. Clearly he photoshopped it so he could be skinnier than Lance. 

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/phot...tour_chris_carmichael_pre07/CCLanceLeadville2


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

StillRiding said:


> An obvious photoshop job. Look at the sun on the faces....not even close.


seriously? this isn't CSI.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxq9yj2pVWk


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Bottom line: a "fat" 2007 Lance would kick all of our collective asses on a group ride. We're the ones that need to quit looking and start training!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

I retract my photoshopped statement. We all know he likes beer. :smilewinkgrin:

This article helped change my mind... http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrongs-coach-carmichael-takes-on-la-ruta-de-los-conquistadores

As for alpine skiers being large, when momentum is what wins races, mass is a good thing (to a certain point obviously)! Not many successful skinny bobsled competitors either. :smilewinkgrin:

Cheers!


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

I think Lance looks good with moobs


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> Bottom line: a "fat" 2007 Lance would kick all of our collective asses on a group ride. We're the ones that need to quit looking and start training!


you ever heard of panache? French racers lose all the time but at least look good losing - guess we learned even Lance can't resist the $7 clearance jerseys that pop up on Bonktown....


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Photo credit by Chris Carmichael. Clearly he photoshopped it so he could be skinnier than Lance.
> 
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/phot...tour_chris_carmichael_pre07/CCLanceLeadville2


Definitely a chop.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't read all of the background on this photo so sorry if this is repetitive but it doesn't look like photoshop to me. He's certainly not fat by any stretch but you can see the extra weight in his face, never mind the rest of him. What it shows to me that he was physically "retired" from serious riding for a time. I would think that when he saw that photo of himself, or looked in the mirror, it could have been the motivation to start serious training again, especially if he wasn't mentally prepared to retire. Hideous jersey.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i reckon it's a photoshop as well. that body doesn't look like a marathon runner or a gym trainer that he was doin while retired.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Are you guys kidding? It's not a photoshop and he's not fat. The guy has an inhumanly freakish barrel sized rib cage, he's never going to look "skinny". He looks no bigger in any dimention than he did when he was winning classics and 1 week races pre-1996, maybe just not quite as lean. He was never a twiggy thin climber build.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Fat Lance*

Here's a bad Photoshop picture of Lance we can all enjoy


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't see it ---


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh who the eff cares? All I noticed was the fact that this photo reminded me how much I miss living in the Rockies.

And don't you people have a life?


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

He's still in good shape. He's probably barely in double digit body fat %. You can still see his tricep muscle on his arm. How many retirees are gonna continue to measure their food and ride 1,000 miles a week? I'm guessing not to many


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

StillRiding said:


> An obvious photoshop job. Look at the sun on the faces....not even close.


It's almost overhead and a bit to the right on both of them. I think you're seeing as different lighting is different head position casting different shadows.


----------

